# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Zadak carskim rezom!

## tijana

Novost: Sve bebe na zadak idu na carski ako je mama *prvorotka*!?
Frendica rodila tako u Vinogradskoj nedavno

----------


## ivarica

pa je li sve idu ili je tvoja frendica tako rodila?   :Smile:

----------


## mrvica

ne sve. Iako je beba na zadak, ne znači da će porod biti problematičan. Dobar dio poroda ima savim uredan tijek i nije potreban carski.
No manji postotak ide na carski, ali mislim da tu isto veliku ulogu igra iskustvo doktora koji vodi porod. Mladi doktor će sigurno predložiti carski :/

----------


## ms. ivy

netočno  :D 
ovisi o docu, kako je mrvica napisala... osim toga, i ako je doc mlad i neiskusan postoji nadslužba da bude pri ruci (kod mene nije ni rukavice navukao, samo si je malo posjedio kraj stola).
i po tko zna koji put, odgovorno tvrdim da zadak može biti sasvim normalan, neproblematičan i lagan porod!  :D

----------


## martinovamama

Slažem se sa ms.ivy,zadak se može poroditi vaginalno ako je beba spuštena,ako trudovi dobro napreduju i što je najvažnije ako se može uspostaviti dobra suradnja sa mamom te ako je sve s bebom u redu.Koliko ja znam,svaki zadak u ovim slučajevima porađa se vaginalno a ako stvari krenu naopako uvijek je tu sekcija.

----------


## Deaedi

> ne sve. Iako je beba na zadak, ne znači da će porod biti problematičan. Dobar dio poroda ima savim uredan tijek i nije potreban carski.
> No manji postotak ide na carski, ali mislim da tu isto veliku ulogu igra iskustvo doktora koji vodi porod. Mladi doktor će sigurno predložiti carski :/


Ne bi se slozila da ce "mladi doktor sigurno predloziti carski". Meni ga je predlozio privatni ginekolog, jedan od najboljih u ZG, sa prethodnim velikim iskustvom u bolnici, a i kada sam dosla na pregled u bolnicu, takodjer mi je iskusni doktor savjetovao carski. Prvorotka, beba na zadak - velike su mogucnosti za komplikacije. Zasto riskirati vaginalni porod?
Da, postoji mogucnost sekcije ako vaginalni porod ne ide, ali kada se to desi, to je vec veliki problem i u pravilu znaci da je beba zivotno ugrozena.

Ja nisam bila spremna riskirati i igrati se radi nekih uvjerenja da je "prirodni" porod bolji sa svojim zdravljem i zdravljem bebe. 

Trebate uzeti u obzir da polozaj bebe na zadak isto nije prirodni polozaj za "normalni" porod, pa po meni onda na tome ne treba inzistirati.

----------


## ms. ivy

daedi, to ovisi o veličini i položaju bebe, već sam to puno puta pisala... možda je tvoja beba bila jako mala ili velika, nogica okrenutih dolje, nije se spustila u zdjelicu, smještena ukoso ili je u pitanju bio neki drugi otežavajući faktor.
tako je meni objasnio moj doc, ali i savjetovao da pristanem na carski ako vidim da je doc na porodu nesiguran.
ali andrejček, tata i ja smo to majstorski odradili, uz malu pomoć doktora!  :D 

(btw, doc koji me pregledao u bolničkoj ambulanti tjedan dana prije poroda prognozirao je lak porod i pogodio, a on je inače stručnjak za carski   :Wink:  )

----------


## Deaedi

> daedi, to ovisi o veličini i položaju bebe, već sam to puno puta pisala... možda je tvoja beba bila jako mala ili velika, nogica okrenutih dolje, nije se spustila u zdjelicu, smještena ukoso ili je u pitanju bio neki drugi otežavajući faktor.
> tako je meni objasnio moj doc, ali i savjetovao da pristanem na carski ako vidim da je doc na porodu nesiguran.
> ali andrejček, tata i ja smo to majstorski odradili, uz malu pomoć doktora!  :D 
> 
> (btw, doc koji me pregledao u bolničkoj ambulanti tjedan dana prije poroda prognozirao je lak porod i pogodio, a on je inače stručnjak za carski   )


Ma naravno, svaka mama treba imati pravo da odabere kako ce roditi. 

Btw, moja beba je bila 3700, tocno koliko su i procjenili na UZV, okrenuta na klasican zadak. No, ja sam ziherasica, nisam bila spremna nista riskirati.

----------


## princess leia

u sobi od nas 7, cetiri su rodile carskim rezom bebe okrenute na zadak. samo je jedna bila teza od 4000 grama. koliko sam shvatila (nacula) u njihovom nevezanom razgovoru s njihovim doktorom da je u petrovoj pravilo da sve bebe okrenute na zadak idu na carski rez.
a sjecam se da me sestra koja me vodila u predradaonu podsjetila na moja prava, pa izmedu ostaloga je rekla da imam pravo zatraziti carski rez ako je beba veca od 4000 grama, ako je okrenuta na zadak, ako sam preuskih bokova za prirodni porod itd... rekla je toga jos, ali se vise ne sjecam svega.

----------


## ms. ivy

> u sobi od nas 7, cetiri su rodile carskim rezom bebe okrenute na zadak. samo je jedna bila teza od 4000 grama. koliko sam shvatila (nacula) u njihovom nevezanom razgovoru s njihovim doktorom da je u petrovoj pravilo da sve bebe okrenute na zadak idu na carski rez.


samo jedan od razloga zašto nisam ni u ludilu htjela u petrovu, iako po adresi tamo pripadam...   :Mad:

----------


## vidra

podižem ovaj topic da ne otvaram novi ...

danas sam 36+4. beba je velika, na zadak, ja sam prvorotkinja.
moj ginekolog savjetuje carski u 38om tjednu. bolnički ginekolog smatra da treba čekati termin, pa tek onda na carski. sad mene hvata panika od neizvjesnosti, a bila sam tako cool sve ovo vrijeme.

kakva su vaša iskustva. kada ste znale da ćete na carski, u kojem su vam ga tjednu dogovorili? jeste li morale čekati da porod počne iako se znalo da vaginalno neće ići?

----------


## tratincica

zasto u 38om tjednu? rodila sam carskim rezom, dogovoren za termin, 4150 beba, zadak...

postoji li neka druga indikacija za porod u 38om tjednu?

----------


## tučica

Vidra,

ja sam rodila na carski (zadak,prvorotka) s 38+5. Carski je bio dogovoren i nisu se čekali trudovi. Ostalih indikacija za požurivanje nisam imala osim što mi je na zadnjoj kontroli tlak bio 150/90 ali iz čistog straha kad su mi rekli da će me drugi dan zaprimiti na pripremu za carski u bolnicu i dogovorili termin poroda za 2 dana kasnije.
Zara se rodila s 3010 i 48 cm.

----------


## Fidji

Trudnoća traje od 38. do 42. tjedna. Tko garantira da je beba zrela i spremna izaći s 38 tjedana? 
Ne mogu shvatiti razlog zašto se carski ne može obaviti oko samog termina kad se već planira da se radi na "hladno", tj. bez trudova.

Za samu bebu najbolje bi bilo da se carski rez obavi nakon što porođaj započne, tj. nakon pucanja vodenjaka ili kod početka trudova. To je znak da je spremna. Budući da porodi češće počinju noću to nažalost ne odgovara medicinskom osoblju.

----------


## vidra

hvala vam, cure   :Kiss:  
ako ima još koje iskustvo, sve upijam   :Love:

----------


## ivana7997

> Trudnoća traje od 38. do 42. tjedna. Tko garantira da je beba zrela i spremna izaći s 38 tjedana?



 katkad se dogovori i termin za carski pa ako se po necemu zakljuci da se moze jos cekati, onda cekaju. ali spremni za operaciju svakog trena.

----------


## vidra

opet ja s pitanjem - ako već znam da me čeka carski zbog zatka, a krenu trudovi, čekam li da budu onako svako deset minuta sat vremena ili idem u bolnicu čim se jave?

----------


## Deaedi

> opet ja s pitanjem - ako već znam da me čeka carski zbog zatka, a krenu trudovi, čekam li da budu onako svako deset minuta sat vremena ili idem u bolnicu čim se jave?


Ako znas da ces na carski, onda je bolje otici u bolnicu sto prije. Neki doktori cak primaju u bolnicu i prije trudova.

----------


## vidra

hvala ti   :Kiss:

----------


## ana.m

Moja sestrična je rodila na carski bebu koja je bila na zadak, prvorotka.
Naručili su je par dana prije termina.

----------


## Fidji

Vidra, ja ti svakako preporučam da ako već ideš na carski, da pokušaš pričekati vlastite trudove.
Naime tako povečavaš šanse da sljedeći porod bude vaginalni.

Kad počnu trudovi receptori u mišićima maternice osjetljivi na oksitocin se tada "otvore", tj. postaju osjetljiviji na oksitocin i tada drugi porod kreće brže i lakše jer maternica ima iskustvo prvog poroda.

Ako se carski napravi prije trudova, onda je drugi porod za maternicu zapravo prvi porod i nema tog efekta lakšeg otvaranja.

Ne moraš čekati nekakav razmak među trudovima.

----------


## leonisa

> princess leia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u sobi od nas 7, cetiri su rodile carskim rezom bebe okrenute na zadak. samo je jedna bila teza od 4000 grama. koliko sam shvatila (nacula) u njihovom nevezanom razgovoru s njihovim doktorom da je u petrovoj pravilo da sve bebe okrenute na zadak idu na carski rez.
> 
> 
> samo jedan od razloga zašto nisam ni u ludilu htjela u petrovu, iako po adresi tamo pripadam...


vidis, a ja sam cula od babica kako dr.B. divno poradja na zadak....

----------


## leonisa

> Vidra, ja ti svakako preporučam da ako već ideš na carski, da pokušaš pričekati vlastite trudove.
> Naime tako povečavaš šanse da sljedeći porod bude vaginalni.
> 
> Kad počnu trudovi receptori u mišićima maternice osjetljivi na oksitocin se tada "otvore", tj. postaju osjetljiviji na oksitocin i tada drugi porod kreće brže i lakše jer maternica ima iskustvo prvog poroda.
> 
> Ako se carski napravi prije trudova, onda je drugi porod za maternicu zapravo prvi porod i nema tog efekta lakšeg otvaranja.
> 
> Ne moraš čekati nekakav razmak među trudovima.


fidji, da li se to odnosi i na sluzni cep, cervikalnu sluz, samopraznjenje (klistirom vise nista nije izaslo), lagana bol u krizima?
i da li se to odnosi ako je majka vec tokom trudnoce nekoliko puta imala kontrakcije pa stavljena na prepar?
ili to moraju biti pravi, jaki trudovi?

----------


## vidra

pretpostavljam na bilo kakav znak početka poroda  :/

----------


## dani1

Kod mene je bilo sigurno da ću ići na carski jer je beba bila okrenuta na zadak, zastoj u razvoju djeteta, a ja sam bila prvorotka. Kod mene su čekali do 37.-og tjedna i napravili carski prije bilo kakvih naznaka početka poroda, samo je jedan doktor u viziti rekao da bi bilo dobro čekati do prirodnog početka poroda. Na otpusnom pismu je pisalo da je carski rez napravljen u 37+4, ali je ispod toga bila i procjena zrelosti ploda gdje je pisalo 36+nešto više se ne sjećam točno morala bih pogledati.

----------


## Felix

znas li zasto su napravili carski tako rano, zasto nisu cekali do termina (kad vec nisu cekali prirodne trudove)? 36 tjedana je jako prerano   :Sad:

----------


## vidra

na početku, kad je i meni carski bio zacrtan, isto je rečeno da ćemo ga raditi u 38om tjednu, da je tako najbolje. sada smo odlučili ipak pričekat, evo prekosutra ulazimo u 39ti tjedan i tada imamo dogovor za dalje. kod mene je sve zatvoreno, beba je visoko, javlja se često, nema nikakvih naznaka skorog poroda.

----------


## dani1

Niti danas mi nije još jasno, tvrdili su da je zastoj u razvoju. Djete je rođeno zapravo u 37 tjednu carskim rezom i bio je težak 2740 grama i dugačak 48 cm. Prema svim tabelama težina i duljina zapravo odgovara starosti ploda. Problem je bio što je glava bila nešto veća, a tijelo manje od statistika, a mi smo u obitelji stvarno svi glavonje i dan danas ima veliku glavu-na mene. Mjerili su mi i protoke i sve je zapravo bilo u redu, ali oni su uporno stajali kod toga da je zastoj u razvoju i da se dijete zapravo više ne razvija, a očito je da i procjena trajanja trudnoče nije odgovarala stvarnom trajanju trudnoče, razlika je bila oko tjedan dana što se pokazalo kod procjene zrelosti ploda, a to i je bilo to: opseg glavice je odgovarao već 38-om tjednu, a tijelo (bedrena kost) opseg trbuha su bili za 36-ti tjedan.

----------


## leonisa

Fidji, felix, MJ...moze malo vise detalja o gore citiranom ili neki link?  :Trep trep:

----------


## Fidji

Sorry, tek sam sad vidjela pitanje.

Budem potražila točnije kad dođem doma, ali koliko se sjećam to istraživanje je bilo vezano za VBAC, tj. brže porode su imale žene kod kojih je carski bio napravljen nakon početka trudova.

----------


## leonisa

:Kiss:

----------


## lara26

evo moje iskustvo ako ce ti pomoc:
zadak, s tim da se lara cijelu trudnocu nikako nije micala, stala je cijelo vrijeme glavom gore. pri kraju, dr je odlucio da nekoliko dana prije termina dodjem u bolnicu, pa da je proba okrenut i da porod cekam u bolnici. dan prije realizacije naseg dogovora puknuo mi je vodenjak (bila sam kuci) i nakon 1 sat su mi poceli trudovi, a sat poslije krenuli smo u bolnicu. trudovi su mi vec bili dosta bolni. na pregledu u bolnici nisam bila otvorena, mozda 2 prsta. uzv je pokazao i pupcanu oko vrata, pa se dr odlucio na carski. vec sam imala lijepe trudove. lara se rodila 4 sata od pucanja vodenjaka.
 :Smile:

----------


## lilamili

ja sam u bolnicu došla zbog laganog krvarenja u 35tj. mislili su me naručit za koji tjedan al beba je htjela očito van, vodenjak mi je puko u dva ujutro i to baš na državni blagdan-to sigurno medicinskom osoblju nije bilo u planu  :Laughing:

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidra, ja ti svakako preporučam da ako već ideš na carski, da pokušaš pričekati vlastite trudove.
> Naime tako povečavaš šanse da sljedeći porod bude vaginalni.
> 
> Kad počnu trudovi receptori u mišićima maternice osjetljivi na oksitocin se tada "otvore", tj. postaju osjetljiviji na oksitocin i tada drugi porod kreće brže i lakše jer maternica ima iskustvo prvog poroda.
> 
> Ako se carski napravi prije trudova, onda je drugi porod za maternicu zapravo prvi porod i nema tog efekta lakšeg otvaranja.
> ...


Evo što sam našla:
U knjizi The Caesarean od M. Odent spominje 3 istraživanja u kojima se pokušalo individualizirati pristup VBAC-u, tj. procjeniti kakve su šanse za vaginalni porod s obzirom na događaje na prethodnom carskom (određenim događanjima davali su se bodovi).

Što je žena pri prvom carskom kasnije stigla u bolnicu, tj. imala je otvoreniji grlić to su bile bolje šanse za VBAC drugi put. Veće šanse su imale i žene kojim je carski rađen zbog zastoja u porodu ili fetalnog distresa i koje su već imale prethodni vaginalni porod.
Tj. zaključak je da je kod svih tih stanja beba "dala impuls" da je spremna i da se izlučio koktel hormona koji je senzibilizirao receptore u maternici za porod.

M. Odent preporuča zbog toga "ne-hitni carski rez" čim se pojave prvi znakovi poroda.

----------


## vidra

u mom je slučaju na kraju isto odlučeno pričekati bebine znakove. ostalo mi je još stvarno malo, ona još ne pokazuje želju za izlaskom   :Love:  do tada imam kontrole skoro svaka dva dana. ctg i to ...

----------


## anne

Iako se znalo da moram na carski zbog operacije kralježnice i velikih beba, 
u Petrovoj me nisu požurivali već smo oba puta čekali početne trudove.
F se rodio u 37 tjednu (4310g i 59 cm) a L se rodila u 40 tjednu (3500g i 52cm).
Nekako se ni sada nemogu priviknuti da su bili tu 2 u 1 a onda odjednom vani.
Nedostaje mi onaj jedan trenutak, a to je sami izgon bebe i osjećaji koji te preplave.
Ak niš' barem se tješim da sam osjetila male trudove  :Grin:  

Ja sam za to da se mami uvijek objasni za i protiv carskog pa da ona sama odluči kakav će porod imati.
Naravno to ne uključuje hitne i po život opasne situacije kada je carski jedino rješenje.

----------


## leonisa

Fidji  :Love:  

meni je najgore sto ne znam sta su pocetni trudovi. osjetila pripremne radnje jesam, nekoliko puta u trudnoci kontrakcije, posto sam "ostala" bez c. cepa i isla je prije toga c. sluz, osjetila sam da se porod sprema, bol u krizima, ali lagana. kako je to sve sto sam osjetila jer je trudnoca okoncana CR ne mogu usporediti sa porodjajnim trudovima.  :Sad:  a i onako mi je na listi pisalo prijeteci prijevremeni, pa jel to znaci da se tijelo "pripremilo" u trudnoci i da je koktel bio spreman....uf, ne gubim nadu....sanjam VBAC  :Heart:

----------


## bfamily

Evo i ja spadam u ovu skupinu.
Zadak, prvorotkinja, carski. 
Rodila sam planski na termin, bila sam skroz zatvorena, bebica 3300g i 49cm. Oni su bili spremni pokušati i prirodno ali zato ja baš i nisam   :Embarassed:  . Nisam požalila što sam rodila na taj način iako nije bilo lako i definitivno nije bezbolno. 
Drugi put bi voljela roditi prirodno, samo da ne bude opet zadak.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sandra rb

Ja sam prije deset dana rodila bebu  vaginalno i bila je okrenuta na zadak. U 35 tjednu bila je okrenuta skoro pa glavicom dolje, a u 37 (kad sam i rodila) okrenuta je bila na zadak. Od pucanja vodenjaka  (voda je prštala u velikom mlazu na sve strane) do samog poroda prošlo je 3 i pol sata. U biti skoro tri sata sam provela na kolicima i čistila se jer nisam imala stolicu tri dana, a zadnjih 20 minuta su me odnjeli u radjaonicu gdije sam rodila sa svega dva tri truda. Nije bilo nimalo strašno, beba je bila velika 3000 g i duga 50 cm.

----------


## ms. ivy

to se zove ekspres porod! 

čestitam   :Smile:

----------


## lilamili

:D ma bravo, čestitam od srca, nego hoće li mi netko odgovorit na jedno pitanje - da li se trudnice kojima je na zadnjem pregledu kod doca utvrđeno da je beba zadak naručuju u bolnicu na carski ili kako to ide?čisto da znam

----------


## Sretna Mama

Neznam kako to ide, al mene je vec moja doktorica isprepadala, da cu morat na carski jer se beba usidrila na guzu :/  a tek 30 tj. sam..hm.. 
Mislim da se jos moze okrenuti do kraja... a i zasto odmah na carski?

Po cemu mjere dal je porod za carski ili vaginalno? 

Prije ove trudnoce imala sam dva vaginalna poroda glavicom...

I trazim i trazim odgovor al ne nalazim ga...

----------


## ms. ivy

zato što i nema jednoznačnog odgovora, ovisi o bolnici, porodničaru, više parametara u trudnoći...

ti, sretna mama, imaš dobre šanse za vaginalni jer si već rađala - osim u da se pojave neki problemi tipa prijevremenog poroda i sl. prvorotke u pravilu trebaju imati više sreće, odnosno unaprijed se početi otvarati, ne nositi vrlo malu ili veliku bebu, naletjeti na doktora koji se ne boji zatka... ovo je vrlo paušalno, o detaljima treba porazgovarati s ginekologom. zadak zaista jest nešto rizičniji od poroda glavicom, ali nije bauk zagarantirano lošeg ishoda - epidemija carskih najviše se može zahvaliti sve manjem broju porodničara koji imaju iskustva sa zatkom, a ne tome da je zadak odjednom postao rizičniji nego prije tridesetak godina.

kad sam ja rađala, generalni stav rodilišta je bio "zadak + prvorotka = carski". no već na pregledu u trudničkoj ambulanti doktor mi je prognozirao lagan porod a i doktor u rađaoni je bio cool. ja sam ionako znala da će biti dobro.   :Wink:  

dakle, nedajte se zaplašiti bez potrebe.   :Wink:

----------


## Sretna Mama

nE bojim se ja poroda zatkom, nego carskog reza  :Embarassed:  
A dr. je rekla da ce beba biti preko 4 kg. Da je sad velika i posto su mi oboje djece dosta veliki da ce i ovo biti...

Te da djeca preko 4 kg idu na carski :? 
A iskreno strah me tog ishoda... i stalno citam po internetu i svugdje pise da se djete okrene do 36-37 tj... a ona mene strasi u 30-etom??? zato sam malo..hm

----------


## ms. ivy

nema pravila... moja djeca zauzmu poziciju negdje polovicom trudnoće i ne mrdaju do kraja.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sretna Mama

> nema pravila... moja djeca zauzmu poziciju negdje polovicom trudnoće i ne mrdaju do kraja.


E to mi je bas neka utjeha....  :Sad:

----------


## Felix

sretna mama, imas jos vremena, pusti doktoricu!

ivy, pa zar je opet zadak?? :shock:

----------


## ms. ivy

za divno čudo, nije.   :Wink:

----------


## ninet

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nema pravila... moja djeca zauzmu poziciju negdje polovicom trudnoće i ne mrdaju do kraja.  
> 
> 
> E to mi je bas neka utjeha....


Nisi prvorotka i nema pravila. Meni je doc rekao da se druga beba nekad okrene kad pocnu kontrakcije. Sretno i sama sam 35 tj. i jos cekam okret i vjerujem da ce se desiti.

----------


## lilamili

:Sad:  eto mene s pregleda, napokon mi je rekla položaj bebe, beba je poprečno ( točno sam znala tako sam i osjećala )  i doc kaže da baš i nema izgleda da će se okrenuti iako sam tek u 28 tj. ( dvoroga maternica ), izgleda da mi ne gine još jedan carski, šta mislite ak rodim opet na carski da li ima ikakvih izgleda da ak poželim treće ili četvrto da idem na vaginalni ? ( pa da i to probam )  :Smile: , također imam dojam da se beba zadnjih nekoliko dana pokušava okrenuti - vidim da gura glavu a ne zna di bi, uhvati me bol u donjem dijelu trbuha i kičmi, baš mi je žao što se tako muči stalno imam dojam da joj je tijesno unutra

----------


## marta

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nema pravila... moja djeca zauzmu poziciju negdje polovicom trudnoće i ne mrdaju do kraja.  
> 
> 
> E to mi je bas neka utjeha....


Moj Lovro se okrenuo u 36. tjednu na glavu i istu noc vratio na guzu. To okretanje sam ja potpomogla akupunkturom, tocnije moxa tretmanom. Kad sam vidjela da se vratio na guzu odustala sam od daljnjih pokusaja da ga okrenem. Rodio se u 39.-tom tjednu s 3650g, vaginalno. Bitno je da nema panike, znaci da je doktor iskusan.

----------


## ninet

> Sretna Mama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...


Kako znas? Ja uopste nisam u stanju sama odrediti kako je okrenut...

----------


## Sretna Mama

> Kako znas? Ja uopste nisam u stanju sama odrediti kako je okrenut...


Zna se...zna..
pogotovo ako te nogicama tuce put izlaza vaginalnog te imas osjecaj da ce puknit nesto, te kad se rucicama proteze ispod rebara i kad glavica bebina se napne na stomaku jer se djete nogama proteze put dolje.....
Tocno znam kako se beba nalazi u stomaku, pogotovo sto mi se svki okret ocrta

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Sretna Mama prvotno napisa
> ...


Da budem iskrena, tada uopce nisam bila sigurna. Toliko je rondao i drndao i zavrsio u nekom polozaju kod kojeg nisam mogla zakljuciti kako stoji, ali definitivno nije stajao kao inace. No, istu noc se vratio i nastavio me gurati tocno ovako kako Sretna mama opisuje.

----------


## bobaibeba

I moja curka je već jako dugo nariktana popreko i ne mrda.
Sad sam 31. tjedan.Zadnje što bih htjela je carski,toga se užasavam.
Mislim,ona si onako sjedi na ušću,da to tako opišem a nogice su joj  na jednu  a glava na drugu stranu prema gore.
U prvoj trudnoći se mali okrenuo sa 5 mjeseci i više nije mrdao tako da sam sad već malo zabrinuta.Ona uopće no mijenja položaj ,već dugo je u tom istom položaju.Ima li netko slično iskustvo,ima li nade da se okrene?Jel joj ja mogu kako pomoći  :?

----------


## sirius

Tek si 31 tj.
Šansa da se beba okrene u drugoj trudnoći je do 38 tj.
Dakle ima vremena...

----------


## ambrozija

evo mene s četvrtom trudnoćom.

u prvoj se dijete okrenulo iz stava zadak pred sam porod.
u drugoj je bio normalan stav sve do poroda, ali zbog placente koja je bila nisko a koju nisu uočili na vrijeme, trudovi su trajali tri dana a dijete se okrenulo popriječno.

Liječnici su pokušali sve kako bi ga porodili normalnim putem, ali smo skoro i ja i moj drugi izgubili glavu...a dijete i dan danas ima nekih tegoba... dijete je rođeno carskim rezom
dijete ima devet godina i još uvijek nas posjećuje defektolog

treće je bilo okrenuto poprijeko, ali su ga u toku samog poroda uspjeli namjestiti da se rodi prirodnim putem, mada izmučeno, plavo, krvavih očiju, smanjenog tonusa zbog nedostatka kisika (pupčana vrpca oko vrata i smanjeni okucaji srca do 39 O/min), slomljene ključne kosti... mjesecima smo radili s fizijatrom

E sad imam roditi za koji tjedan i dijete opet ima stav zadak. Hoće li se okrenuti ne znam. Od početka pratimo UZV udnoću i od počeka mu je termin 7 dana prije onog određenog izostankom menstuacije... i ako sve bude u redu idem na taj dan na porod.
Carskim rezom ako je zadak. Normalnim putem ako mu stav bude glavicom.

Ne vidim uopće razloga za rasprave i isčuđavanje bilo jednom, bilo drugom načinu poroda.
Ko to ima pravo umjesto mene odlučivati hoću li ja ogresi u krvi rađajući cijeli dan dijete okrenuo zatkom nomalnim putem ili ću se u tom slučaju ipak odlućiti (naglašavam u tom slučaju) za lakšu varijantu - carski rez.

----------


## Felix

> Ko to ima pravo umjesto mene odlučivati hoću li ja ogresi u krvi rađajući cijeli dan dijete okrenuo zatkom nomalnim putem ili ću se u tom slučaju ipak odlućiti (naglašavam u tom slučaju) za lakšu varijantu - carski rez.


zao mi je zbog tvojih poroda!
naravno da ti odlucujes - apsolutno. samo da dodam da uopce _nema razloga da ogreznes u krvi radjajuci cijeli dan dijete na zadak_ - roditi na zadak nije neka velika razlika u odnosu na stav glavom, _ako se ide prirodno i ako se nista ne forsira._ u tvojim slucajevima bi bilo puno bolje da se islo na carski, umjesto da se forsirao vaginalni porod koji ocito nije isao i koji je ostavio posljedice na djeci. u tvoja dva slucaja, carski bi bio ne samo laksa nego i sigurnija varijanta...

----------


## iridana2666

> ambrozija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ko to ima pravo umjesto mene odlučivati hoću li ja ogresi u krvi rađajući cijeli dan dijete okrenuo zatkom nomalnim putem ili ću se u tom slučaju ipak odlućiti (naglašavam u tom slučaju) za lakšu varijantu - carski rez.
> 
> 
> zao mi je zbog tvojih poroda!
> naravno da ti odlucujes - apsolutno. samo da dodam da uopce _nema razloga da ogreznes u krvi radjajuci cijeli dan dijete na zadak_ - roditi na zadak nije neka velika razlika u odnosu na stav glavom, _ako se ide prirodno i ako se nista ne forsira._ u tvojim slucajevima bi bilo puno bolje da se islo na carski, umjesto da se forsirao vaginalni porod koji ocito nije isao i koji je ostavio posljedice na djeci. u tvoja dva slucaja, carski bi bio ne samo laksa nego i sigurnija varijanta...


uvijek iznova poludim kad ovako nešto čitam   :Evil or Very Mad:   Pitam se zašto doktori forsiraju prirodan porod ako je kristalno jasno da je carski najsigurnija varijanta???   :Evil or Very Mad:   Zato što treba skupiti cijeli tim doktora? Zato što HZZO više košta jedan carski nego 10 normalnih poroda?   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Znam najmanje 5-oro djece koje su doktori 'sredili' na način 'aj'mo forsirati prirodno pa dokle ide'. Danas ta djeca ima ju strahovitih zdravstvenih problema, a kćerka moje susjede, 10-godišnja djevojčica, nikad neće hodati, a ima i mentalnih problema. Strašno!! 
_mamma juanita editirala pogrdni dio posta_

----------


## sirius

> [ uvijek iznova poludim kad ovako nešto čitam    Pitam se zašto doktori forsiraju prirodan porod ako je kristalno jasno da je carski najsigurnija varijanta???      !!


*Ne možeš* forsirati prirodni porod.Prirodni porod je nešto što ide ili ne ide.
A ako ne ide ,tj. stane(a svi su uvjeti zadovoljeni) znači da nešto nije u redu i tada je nabolje napraviti CR.
Vaginalni porod nije nužno i prirodan porod,a najčešće to u našim bolnicama i nije.

----------


## single

> [ uvijek iznova poludim kad ovako nešto čitam    Pitam se zašto doktori forsiraju prirodan porod ako je kristalno jasno da je carski najsigurnija varijanta???      !!


joj i meni je to najgore...najgore mi je kad cujem takve stvari...a na vakum se sva najezim jer je i meni samoj pri porodu unistio sluh, a znam jos njih kojima je isto tako unistio sluh, i znam jedenog maloga kojemu su lijevu ruku, tj.rame nekako istegnuli i nekako mu se istegnuo zivac pa nije mogao nista sa lijevom rukom, poslije su svakodnevno vjezbali i sad mu ruka ide na bolje...na srecu...ali tim doktorima ne znam sta bis rekao

----------


## Felix

cure, vec smo milion puta ponovile, a ponovit cu jos jednom.

*prirodni porod i vaginalni porod nije automatski jedno te isto*.

*forsirani vaginalni porod, uz drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, nalijeganje na trbuh, vakuum, i sl. NIJE i nikada nece biti prirodni porod.*

*mi se potpuno slazemo da je bolji carski rez nego forsirani vaginalni u slucajevima kad je ocito da prirodno ne ide.*

mislim, na kom to jeziku trebam napisati?  :Rolling Eyes:  
jel vi uopce citate nase postove??  :?

----------


## Deaedi

Mislim da svi misle na isto, samo je stvar u tome sto se na forumu ne izrazavamo precizno. Osim toga, neki nazivi se uvrijezeno pogresno koriste (npr. penaka za kemijsku olovku, jeep za terenac i sl.). Tako i prirodni porod za vaginalani porod.

Mislim da nije potrebna ovakva retorika, i to jos od osoblja foruma:




> mislim, na kom to jeziku trebam napisati?  
> jel vi uopce citate nase postove??


Smatram da je vecini jasno sta Iridiana zeli reci.

----------


## iridana2666

*Felix* ne uzbuđuj se   :Kiss:   svi znamo i razumijemo što si htjela reći, ali mi moramo iznove komentirati jer se svaki put iznova iznerviram kada čitam ovakve primjere   :Mad:

----------


## Felix

ok, sorry, pretjerala sam.  :Embarassed:  

ali fakat ne kuzim dokle moramo objasnjavati da prirodan porod i vaginalni porod sa svim mogucim intervencijama ne da nisu isto, nego su udaljeni milionima svjetlosnih godina.

deaedi, znam da se kod nas uvrijezeno koriste oba izraza kao da su ista, ali buduci da je ovo edukativan forum, izrazito je vazno da se osvijesti njihova razlicitost.

ono sto me izivciralo jest to sto se po milionti put inputira da smo mi rode uvijek i iskljucivo za vaginalni porod, neovisno kakve posljedice moze nanijeti djetetu i majci.

sto je apsolutna neistina. ne znam koliko smo puta mamma juanita i ja ponovile da, vazuci carski rez i forsirani vaginalni porod koji zavrsava vakuumom, stoput je bolji carski rez.

iridana, carski rez nije 100% najsigurnija varijanta. najsigurnija je varijanta pustiti da porod pocne prirodno bez ikakvih intervencija, i se ako u bilo kom momentu primijeti da ne ide u dobrom smjeru, odmah carski. bez ikakvih dripova,  nalijeganja na trbuh i vakuuma. TO je najsigurnija varijanta.

----------


## Felix

> najsigurnija je varijanta pustiti da porod pocne prirodno bez ikakvih intervencija, i se ako u bilo kom momentu primijeti da ne ide u dobrom smjeru, odmah carski.


pustiti da porod pocne prirodno bez ikakvih intervencija, i ako se u bilo kom momentu primijeti da ne ide u dobrom smjeru, da se ide odmah na carski. 

iridana, u slucaju da med. osoblje nema iskustva i nema samopouzdanja da pristupi prirodnom porodu na zadak, smatram da je bolja opcija carski rez. i to smo isto nekoliko puta ponovile i zato me tvoj post stvarno izivcirao.

----------


## single

ja nisam nista vidjela lose u iridaninom postu, ma moderatorice nemojte se tako pjeniti na svaki post..ona nije napisala nista protiv vas , a i svi smo  pismene i citljive da smo i same procitale da si i ti napisala da je i carski opcija ako ne ide, ma ne morate curu loviti za svaku rijec sta napise...kod nas je u nasim bolnicama prirodan porod vecinom vaginalni i to svi znamo zato se ne treb toliko pjeniti i to se je svelo na jednakost...nikad nisam nikog cula da prica hey ja sam rodila vaginalno...uvijek se u razgovorima kaze rodila je prirodno sa tom i tom intervencijom....

kao moderatorice biste trebale praviti primjer da se moze o svemu normalno ko ljudi diskutirati a ne se odmah pjeniti i zivce vaditi, pustite zivce na miru tamo di im je mjesto i otvorite mjesta diskutiranju

svi mi ovdje pricamo svakodnevnim jezikom, kako se koristi u zivotu i kako se prica vani medu nama, nije to doktorski forum da se mora svaka rijec toliko vagati i naglasavati jer svi smo razumijeli sta je iridana htjela reci

----------


## Felix

iridana je to napisala *kao odgovor na moj post*. kako da to drugacije shvatim nego kao provokaciju?

slazem se da mi moderatori trebamo biti primjer, ali i mi smo ljudi...




> kod nas je u nasim bolnicama prirodan porod vecinom vaginalni i to svi znamo zato se ne treb toliko pjeniti i to se je svelo na jednakost...


ne, ne slazem se s time. ovaj forum je medju ostalim otvoren za edukaciju i za promicanje rodinih ciljeva, u sto svakako spada prirodan porod kao najsigurnija opcija za majku i dijete. mi nastojimo mijenjati praksu u nasim rodilistima, nastojimo promijeniti misljenje javnosti o porodu, nastojimo pomoci u stvaranju uvjeta u kojima ce sve zene moci roditi gdje i kako zele, uz strucnu i humanu pomoc. da prihvacam stvari kakve jesu i smatram da je to ok, ne bih bila u rodi i ne bih ni pisala na ovom forumu.

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana je to napisala kao odgovor na moj post. kako da to drugacije shvatim nego kao provokaciju?


varaš se draga *Felix*, napisala sam to kao ljutitu reakciju na priču *ambrozije*

----------


## single

felix, pa svi smo skuzili da je iridana one vragice i post usmjerila na ambrozinu pricu, barem ja sam tako skuzila i mislim da onaj post nije imao nikakve veze s tobom ni sa rodama vec sa ambrozinom pricom

dajte se malo smirite, svi smo vec shvatili razliku prirodnog i vaginalnog poroda, nadam se da ce u bolnicama biti omoguceno prirodno poradati, ali ovo je tema o porodu na zadak carskim rezom i mislim da barem tu ne morate loviti cure kad kazu prirodni, vaginalno porod i stalno se natezati oko toga i vaditi zivce zbog toga, ima mnogo tema o prirodnom porodu i svatko ce tamo nauciti razkliku prirodnog i vaginalnog, ma ne treba u svakoj temi traziti sitne greske u izrazavanju na rodin nacin.
kao sta nitko pod temom o prirodnom porodu ne pocinje o carskom rezu, o vise vrsta carskog reza, mislim da se ni u drugim temam ne treba stalno raspravlajti o razlikama prirodnog i vaginalnog jer vec postoji puno tema gdje se o tome moze raspravlajti...a i vec smo skroz off, bolje da se vratimo na temu nego se tu natezemop za gluposti

----------


## Felix

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ambrozija prvotno napisa
> ...


koliko ja vidim (ili moram promijeniti naocale) ona je citirala mene a ne ambroziju. 
ali ok, necemo se natezati, ajmo se vratiti na temu!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> iridana je to napisala kao odgovor na moj post. kako da to drugacije shvatim nego kao provokaciju?
> 			
> 		
> 
> varaš se draga *Felix*, napisala sam to kao ljutitu reakciju na priču *ambrozije*


ja sam isto tako shvatila.
i jasno mi je da ćemo morati neke pojmove još dugo vremena objašnjavati, jer su se neki izrazi (poput recimo _prirodni porod_ za _vaginalni porod_) toliko uvriježili u narodu da će trebati vremena (i strpljenja) da se uvidi kako to nikako nisu istiznačnice.
eto i moderatorice ne misle uvijek isto  :Wink: .

iridana, editirala sam pogrdni dio posta upućen liječnicima.
koliko god se s njima ne slagali u svemu, ajmo malo birati riječnik i ne vrijeđati nikoga.
govor mržnje nije dozvoljen na forumu.

----------


## ninet

Evo jedno vracanje na temu. Moj se mish okrenuo u 35+. tj naglavacke....Tj...okrenuo se kad sam se ja pomirila s tim da je karlicno i prestala se nervirati (eufemizam) oko toga (Felix, bila si 100% u pravu kad smo govorili o tome "koliko sam ja spremna da ga pustim"
Danas smo se opet provjeravali...glava je dole....sve 5...


Eto....cisto da se ne nervirate prije vremena.  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

*ambrozija*, koliko je meni poznato, poprečni položaj je baš jedan od rijetkih definitivnih indikacija za CR. 
baš mi je grozno da ste ti i djeca kroz to prošli i to triput :/ .
gdje si rađala, u Hrvatskoj ili negdje drugdje?
ako i četvrta beba ostane zatkom, s ovim prijašnjim iskustvima, jesi li sigurna da vam je vaginalni opcija?
nekako mi se čini, po ovim tvojim prijašnjim iskustvima, da bi za vas carski možda bio ipak sigurnija opcija, osobito za bebu.

u svakom slučaju, sretno četvrti put  :Smile:

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				iridana je to napisala kao odgovor na moj post. kako da to drugacije shvatim nego kao provokaciju?
> ...


ok, dogovoreno (da iskreno kažem više ni ne znam što sam u ljutnji napisala   :Laughing:  )   :Kiss:

----------


## Felix

procitala sam postove jos jednom i ispricavam se ako sam nekoga povrijedila svojom neprimjerenom reakcijom.  :Smile:   na postove koje sam shvatila kao provokaciju (a zapravo se potpuno slazem, u tim slucajevima bolje carski nego forsirani vaginalni plus vakuum) reagirala sam kao neispavana mama u ponedjeljak ujutro, a ne kao uvijek-cool-smireni moderator   :Grin:  




> Moj se mish okrenuo u 35+. tj naglavacke....Tj...okrenuo se kad sam se ja pomirila s tim da je karlicno i prestala se nervirati (eufemizam) oko toga (Felix, bila si 100% u pravu kad smo govorili o tome "koliko sam ja spremna da ga pustim"


eto vidis. bas mi je drago  :Love:

----------


## apricot

> Evo jedno vracanje na temu. Moj se mish okrenuo u 35+. tj naglavacke....Tj...okrenuo se kad sam se ja pomirila s tim da je karlicno i prestala se nervirati (eufemizam) oko toga (Felix, bila si 100% u pravu kad smo govorili o tome "koliko sam ja spremna da ga pustim"
> Danas smo se opet provjeravali...glava je dole....sve 5...
> 
> 
> Eto....cisto da se ne nervirate prije vremena.


eto vidiš!
ima li još nešto da te brine?

----------


## wewa

> ninet prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo jedno vracanje na temu. Moj se mish okrenuo u 35+. tj naglavacke....Tj...okrenuo se kad sam se ja pomirila s tim da je karlicno i prestala se nervirati (eufemizam) oko toga (Felix, bila si 100% u pravu kad smo govorili o tome "koliko sam ja spremna da ga pustim"
> Danas smo se opet provjeravali...glava je dole....sve 5...
> 
> 
> Eto....cisto da se ne nervirate prije vremena. 
> 
> ...


nasla si koga ces pitati   :Laughing:

----------


## single

> Evo jedno vracanje na temu. Moj se mish okrenuo u 35+. tj naglavacke....Tj...okrenuo se kad sam se ja pomirila s tim da je karlicno i prestala se nervirati (eufemizam) oko toga (Felix, bila si 100% u pravu kad smo govorili o tome "koliko sam ja spremna da ga pustim"
> Danas smo se opet provjeravali...glava je dole....sve 5...
> 
> 
> Eto....cisto da se ne nervirate prije vremena.


supeer bas mi je drago, samo tako dalje
super

p.s. i ja bih se ispricala ako sam i ja kamo preburno reagirala  :Kiss:

----------


## ninet

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ninet prvotno napisa
> ...


a cuj, uvijek se moze vratiti  :Rolling Eyes:  
 :Grin:   pu pu pu

----------


## ambrozija

> *ambrozija*, koliko je meni poznato, poprečni položaj je baš jedan od rijetkih definitivnih indikacija za CR. 
> baš mi je grozno da ste ti i djeca kroz to prošli i to triput :/ .
> gdje si rađala, u Hrvatskoj ili negdje drugdje?
> ako i četvrta beba ostane zatkom, s ovim prijašnjim iskustvima, jesi li sigurna da vam je vaginalni opcija?
> nekako mi se čini, po ovim tvojim prijašnjim iskustvima, da bi za vas carski možda bio ipak sigurnija opcija, osobito za bebu.
> 
> u svakom slučaju, sretno četvrti put



evo nas koji dan pred porod, još uvijek smo okrenuti zatkom, još uvijek u komadu, i još uvjek niko ne želi reći hoće li porod biti carskim rezom, ili će opet pokušavati okret pred sam porod...

radi se o rodilištu Split

----------


## single

amrozija..kako stojite?

----------


## ambrozija

dijete se okrenulo. idemo na zadnji porod pred termin. nadamo se najboljem :D

----------


## studeni

ovo je znanje mnogih velikih stručnjaka a tiče se ambrozijinog slučaja: kod žene koja je prethodno rodila carskim rezom NIŠTA NE DIRAJ!!! Ako će ići prirodni porod on će se dogoditi *sam* i to bez ikakvih komplikacija. Ako prirodno ne napreduje (slabi su trudovi, ušće se ne otvara, loš ctg i sl), onda carski rez. Nema lijekova, nema dripa, nema prokidanja vodenjaka ni velikog "prčkanja" po rodilji, a osobito ne vanjski okreti i slične intervencije s maternicom koja ima ožiljak od CR.
Dva ekstrema, a oba su u interesu majke i djeteta. Oba su humana, znanstveno opravdana i s dobrim ishodom.
Na ženskom tijelu nema tipke "undo", to svi znamo, zato niko nema pravo eksperimentirati i raditi kojekakve zahvate na ženi ne bi li rodila vaginalno. Niti prerano i nepotrebno napraviti carski rez, bez da se prirodi da šansa (rizik od krvarenja kod majke i rizik od nezrelosti kod djeteta).

----------


## Nina20

moja sestrična je trudna 37+2. prvorotkinja je. beba joj je okrenuta na zadak i ima manjak plodne vode (što kako doktori kažu i nije problem). od ječer je u bolnici jer je od bolnice udaljena nešto više od pola sata. beba nije spuštena niti je ona otvorena. doktor kaže da beba više nema mjesta da se okrene i da će je krajem ovog tjedna poroditi carskim rezom ako do tada nedobije trudove.
sad meni nije jasno. znači ako dobije trudove rodit će vaginalno a ako ne onda na carski. :?  :?  zašto bi tako rano išla na carski? zašto nebi pričekali termin pa onda vidjeli šta će.  :? 
šta vi mislite o tome??

----------


## Zoranova draga

> doktor kaže da beba više nema mjesta da se okrene i da će je krajem ovog tjedna poroditi carskim rezom ako do tada nedobije trudove.
> 
> sad meni nije jasno. znači ako dobije trudove rodit će vaginalno a ako ne onda na carski.


Mislim da je doktor nije hteo da kaze da ce radjati vaginalno, vec da ce joj uraditi carski rez kada dobije trudove, ako se to desi pre kraja nedelje. A inace ce cekati do kraja nedelje sa operacijom.




> zašto bi tako rano išla na carski? zašto nebi pričekali termin pa onda vidjeli šta će.


Obicno se CR, u slucajevima kada je beba okrenuta karlicno, zakazuje negde oko 2 nedelje pre termina.

----------


## Nina20

> Nina20 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> doktor kaže da beba više nema mjesta da se okrene i da će je krajem ovog tjedna poroditi carskim rezom ako do tada nedobije trudove.
> 
> sad meni nije jasno. znači ako dobije trudove rodit će vaginalno a ako ne onda na carski.
> 
> 
> Mislim da je doktor nije hteo da kaze da ce radjati vaginalno, vec da ce joj uraditi carski rez kada dobije trudove, ako se to desi pre kraja nedelje. A inace ce cekati do kraja nedelje sa operacijom.
> ...


a zašto se kod nekih čeka do termina? tu su neke žene pisale da se čekalo do termina. a i moja ujna je svoje prvo dijete rodila vaginalno a isto je bilo okrenuto na zadak. mislim ako je s bebom sve u redu zašto požuravati?

----------


## Zoranova draga

> mislim ako je s bebom sve u redu zašto požuravati?


Zato sto, kada porodjaj vec pocne, stvari mogu da se iskomplikuju i da carski rez bude tezi nego da je uradjen pre porodjaja.

Ako je beba u karlicnom polozaju, lakse dolazi, na primer, do prolapsa pupcane vrpce, a to vec predstavlja veliki rizik za bebu.

----------


## PUJA8

Meni je beba bila na zadak. U 36om tj sam bila 2cm otvorena i doktor je rekao da čekamo i dalje i da je još moguće da se beba okrene. Radila sam vježbe u nadi da će se beba okrenuti i da ću roditi vaginalno. 
U 37om tjednu mi je puknuo vodenjak i počeli trudovi. Beba se nije okrenula i doktor je pitao da li se slažem sa carskim. U tom trenutku više ništa nije bilo važno osim zdravlja mog djeteta. Samo da sve prođe u redu i da ne ugrozimo bebin život. Znam da i prvorotke rađaju zadak vaginalno ali s obzirom na sve moguće komplikacije... Nisam htjela riskirati.

----------


## Pepita

*PUJA8* ja se isto slažem s tobom. Ja isto zadak ne bi voljela riskirati i vjerojatno bi pristala na carski rez iako se operacija užasavam  :shock: Bilo bi me strah rađati vaginalno.

----------


## Ginger

jučer na pregledu (36+6) ustanovili da je moja bebica i dalje na zadak i da su šanse da se okrene minimalne (zbog položaja posteljice i količine plodne vode)
dr. rekao da možemo probati i vaginalno jer beba nije prevelika, no ja sam odbila i to ne želim ni pod razno
inače sam se pripremala za prirodni porod i ovo me totalno razočaralo  :Sad:   , ali sam spremnija preuzeti rizik koji nosi carski, nego vaginalni porod bebe na zadak
bojim se bolnica, anestezija i operacija, ali meni je carski u ovom slučaju ipak prihvatljiviji

----------

